# Rage Ohm Boy refill bottle



## JurgensSt (29/11/18)

I need a new refill bottle for my Rage.

Any JHB shops have stock ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (29/11/18)

I have a brand new one that I was keeping for when I get another Rage but alas I have not found a pre-owned one without any scratches. PM me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (29/11/18)

Received new stock of clear, black and purple last week. We are Durban based - www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------

